
Nginx Api Gateway with testing for continuous delivery - stiangrindvoll
https://github.com/meltwater/api-gateway-demo
======
stiangrindvoll
Generally when running nginx as an api proxy it can be troublesome to get the
routing correctly the first time, therefore testing is required. This
repository showcases how to do nginx api-gateway route tests using RSpec.

This repository also got a blog to explain it in detail:
[http://underthehood.meltwater.com/blog/2017/12/12/lightweigh...](http://underthehood.meltwater.com/blog/2017/12/12/lightweight-
tests-for-your-nginx-api-gateway/)

